# LFTS 12/7!!!



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Hhhhmmmm....


Groundsize said:


> So because it’s Michigan I should just blast anything? And that’s why Michigan sucks for hunting.


Hhhhmmm...100” buck is “blasting everything”. I love my Michigan hunting. I’m not going to start throwing out numbers...but I’ve killed plenty of mature Michigan bucks...and plenty of 2 yr old beauties too. Love our great state!!!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Just let a group of 7 doe/fawn go by, hope it pays off!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful morning here in Cass...but unfortunately the squirrels aren’t even moving!!! Hoping it’s a late movement morning!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally heard a shot! Saw 5 on neighboring property at first light, nothing since


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Craves said:


> LFTS...


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

View from the stand. Had a booner button buck slip thru.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Have 4 does n 2 fawns browsing around me. Had them at 5 yards at one point. The button buck is being disruptive and messing with the cohesiveness of this group. Can’t beat live bait. 
Heard 2 shots so far this morning. First it was barely light enough to see.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Beautiful morning here in Cass...but unfortunately the squirrels aren’t even moving!!! Hoping it’s a late movement morning!


All of the squirrels must be on my place. Not sure I’d hear a deer if there was one close. Need to do some small game hunting here in Jan and Feb!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Beautiful morning here in Cass...but unfortunately the squirrels aren’t even moving!!! Hoping it’s a late movement morning!


In my experience usually the most movement late season is the last hour before dark. But if you read the thread about muzzleloader season success lots of guys have thrown that theory/my experience out the window through there morning success! Either way I think your making good memories with your son. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Had grunting and sticks breaking before I could see. It got to 40 yards, then blew 3x :-(

After that, still before legal light 7 does slipped by quickly. One lone deer after that. Pretty good am.

Let's keep Lfts positive, encouraging, non political guys. Let's talk about how silly it is to spend your free time this freezing a$$ cold, or how Biffy Bags are seriously underrated.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 465615
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You are The King of memes...no doubt!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Groundsize said:


> So because it’s Michigan? Why do you say that? Like we’re supposed to lower our standards just because it’s a Michigan deer now?


Why do you care what he shoots?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Trap Star said:


> Why do you care what he shoots?


Why do you care why he cares what he shoots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> Why do you care why he cares what he shoots?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pulling your chain! I found out the other day that some of the stuff in here is joking and sarcasm and not everything is serious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I will be in a funnel between bedding and a swamp this evening. I look forward to getting out even though my cameras have dried up. Looking at the weather Tuesday is the day. But I wish we had some snow on the ground. Seeing fresh tracks would keep the enthusiasm just knowing something is still alive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood Tick (Oct 19, 2007)

We are out again SW of Rudyard. Not sure why ... couldn’t find one fresh set of tracks yesterday from the Thursday night snow. Looking like they moved out of our section for the season. Calm and 8 deg this AM


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> Just pulling your chain! I found out the other day that some of the stuff in here is joking and sarcasm and not everything is serious!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just found that out the other day???

As long as we're yanking chains..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

My view this morning. I should have been sitting my stand to the west, wooded side. Saw three run up from the south and stop in bow range of my ladder there. Just hunting does today
















Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

jstfish48162 said:


> With all due respect....tag soup SUUUCKS!!!!!
> There is no shame in venison chili either


Amen to that! I’ve eaten tag soup the last 5 years and being a non resident, that’s some expensive tag soup. And no matter what recipe I try, none of them taste better than venison anything!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

johnhunter247 said:


> Doe make the same chili and tastes just as good! I doubt you can taste the horns...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t taste em but they are awfully nice to look at regardless of size


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Scratchy87 said:


> Because he thinks he’s quite the comedian by filing the LFTS posts with nonsense every day. Wastes people’s time every day on this thread. Thanks you to the the ones who stay on track and actually talk about what they are seeing in the stand. Save the waste of time posts that tell us all about your life for Facebook. Hunting forum.


Try n laugh, it's good for you...... 



old graybeard said:


> Just my opinion and everyone is free to have their own. I just don't see much sense in shooting small fawns. If I wanted a sandwich I'd buy some lunch meat.


Agree OGB. I'd be "done" hunting first 3 sits of the season every year if I were to shoot every fawn that walked by. That's ******** !


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Just my opinion and everyone is free to have their own. I just don't see much sense in shooting small fawns. If I wanted a sandwich I'd buy some lunch meat.


Thanks buddy for the honesty. Just asking.....no harm I hope.

My opinion is just a little different as don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Scratchy87 said:


> Because he thinks he’s quite the comedian by filing the LFTS posts with nonsense every day. Wastes people’s time every day on this thread. Thanks you to the the ones who stay on track and actually talk about what they are seeing in the stand. Save the waste of time posts that tell us all about your life for Facebook. Hunting forum.


I grin at D-Goose posts here.
And appreciate those on stand don't rag on him for the humor.

He is an exaggeration (sometimes) representing all those excuses and foibles and quirks of our rat race lives that keep us out of the field too often ;when being out is where we'd rather be!
In D-Goose's world ,the proverbial "there's always some one worse off than yourself" tongue in cheek version shines through not quite like a sunrise. Well, maybe like a dark cloudy day sunrise...If he's awake yet.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> Agreed, don’t kill a deer on the last day you wouldn’t kill on the first day. You will always thank yourself later for letting them grow. No shame in tag soup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never got to the point, personally. I'll hold out, but as the season winds down that freezer will be full, one way or another. Legally of course, but they all taste the same. At the end of the day that's what I'm out there for. 

Tag soup isn't acceptable, if I can help it. It happens sometimes.

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Scratchy87 said:


> Because he thinks he’s quite the comedian by filing the LFTS posts with nonsense every day. Wastes people’s time every day on this thread. Thanks you to the the ones who stay on track and actually talk about what they are seeing in the stand. Save the waste of time posts that tell us all about your life for Facebook. Hunting forum.


I like you. I know there are others who like you too.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> Agreed, don’t kill a deer on the last day you wouldn’t kill on the first day. You will always thank yourself later for letting them grow. No shame in tag soup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always said, "Never pass up a deer on the first day, that you'd shoot on the last day". 

That's how out of state hunts end up being a giant loss. 

To each their own thing. I know it works out from time to time. I just like to minimize risk. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Scratchy87 said:


> Because he thinks he’s quite the comedian by filing the LFTS posts with nonsense every day. Wastes people’s time every day on this thread. Thanks you to the the ones who stay on track and actually talk about what they are seeing in the stand. Save the waste of time posts that tell us all about your life for Facebook. Hunting forum.


Wow a member less than a year with just 5 posts and this is one. Looks to me like you need to get to know some of the members here before you start making comments like this. There are many of us that do enjoy the fun and comedy that DEDGOOSE brings to the thread. There is a ton of hecklers that go back and forth but 99% of it is in great fun. There are guys that disagree but we still pick at each other in a fun way. If you dont like what you read in the TFTS threads it's a simple fix.... Go back to facebook it's all serious and real talk there.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Trap Star said:


> Hope y'all catch a big one!


Lol wear it all hunting season









Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was looking in window My name is Tom


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Gone Coastal said:


> View attachment 465651


congrats great buck love the dark antlers


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jiggin is livin said:


> Lol wear it all hunting season
> View attachment 465673
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sal wears the turkey one


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Scratchy87 said:


> Because he thinks he’s quite the comedian by filing the LFTS posts with nonsense every day. Wastes people’s time every day on this thread. Thanks you to the the ones who stay on track and actually talk about what they are seeing in the stand. Save the waste of time posts that tell us all about your life for Facebook. Hunting forum.


I like his posts but then I have a sense of humor, shoot me.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Been reading this sight for over 5 years. Don’t feel the need to post unless I want to. Wait should I now put a pic of my thumb on here to make things more “light”. I wish I knew where this ignore button was. I thank the hand ful of people who actual keep this about Hunting. And I’ve never had a Facebook account but I’ll bet 5 posts that you are on yours at this moment. By the way. 5 does so far. 


Huntahalic said:


> Wow a member less than a year with just 5 posts and this is one. Looks to me like you need to get to know some of the members here before you start making comments like this. There are many of us that do enjoy the fun and comedy that DEDGOOSE brings to the thread. There is a ton of hecklers that go back and forth but 99% of it is in great fun. There are guys that disagree but we still pick at each other in a fun way. If you dont like what you read in the TFTS threads it's a simple fix.... Go back to facebook it's all serious and real talk there.


----------



## Deerhunter86 (Nov 6, 2019)

Huntahalic said:


> Wow a member less than a year with just 5 posts and this is one. Looks to me like you need to get to know some of the members here before you start making comments like this. There are many of us that do enjoy the fun and comedy that DEDGOOSE brings to the thread. There is a ton of hecklers that go back and forth but 99% of it is in great fun. There are guys that disagree but we still pick at each other in a fun way. If you dont like what you read in the TFTS threads it's a simple fix.... Go back to facebook it's all serious and real talk there.


I show as a new member as well but I forgot my sign on info because I was not on for a year. I use to be Shawnfire. But I also know how this forum works I never take anything to seriously 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

RMH said:


> Thanks buddy for the honesty. Just asking.....no harm I hope.
> 
> My opinion is just a little different as don't see a problem with it.


Absolutely no harm. We all have our own views and I would never expect anyone to have the same as mine. If your looking for herd control it's one way to achieve it. If your looking for meat there are bigger deer. That's how my mind works


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Scratchy87 said:


> Been reading this sight for over 5 years. Don’t feel the need to post unless I want to. Wait should I now put a pic of my thumb on here to make things more “light”. I wish I knew where this ignore button was. I thank the hand ful of people who actual keep this about Hunting. And I’ve never had a Facebook account but I’ll bet 5 posts that you are on yours at this moment. By the way. 5 does so far.


Click on a posters avatar/name.
A box pops up.
Look around at the green highlighted options and choose/click ignore. 
You may find it easier to follow a thread by not ignoring. But, that's on you after trying it out.

Putting some one on ignore too often can lead to a jinx. So don't get too crazy...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Waif said:


> Click on a posters avatar/name.
> A box pops up.
> Look around at the green highlighted options and choose/click ignore.
> You may find it easier to follow a thread by not ignoring. But, that's on you after trying it out.
> ...


Can you imagine if you ignored someone every time you had a different view or disagreement? Every person on here would only see themself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> Can you imagine if you ignored someone every time you had a different view or disagreement? Every person on here would only see themself!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If everyone had the same view on everything this site would be boring! But baiting would stay banned and we would have five on both sides apr’s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> If everyone had the same view on everything this site would be boring! But baiting would stay banned and we would have five on both sides apr’s!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And an obr since I’m having a wet dream! And each guy would have his own hundred acres!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

johnhunter247 said:


> Can you imagine if you ignored someone every time you had a different view or disagreement? Every person on here would only see themself!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd end up with a blank pad of paper and talking to myself instead probably.

I've one person on ignore from the political forum.
I don't like doing so (in theory) , but it keeps me out of getting too controversial , or maybe better said ,too confrontational.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> And an obr since I’m having a wet dream! And each guy would have his own hundred acres!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to get off topic! Bs j to lfts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Gone Coastal said:


> View attachment 465651


One beautiful buck!

What “coastal” are you usually “gone” to?


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Scratchy87 said:


> Because he thinks he’s quite the comedian by filing the LFTS posts with nonsense every day. Wastes people’s time every day on this thread. Thanks you to the the ones who stay on track and actually talk about what they are seeing in the stand. Save the waste of time posts that tell us all about your life for Facebook. Hunting forum.


Lighten up Francis...


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Great buck Coastal...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Gone Coastal said:


> View attachment 465651


Man that’s a nice buck, I sure love the dark horns, Congrats on a great buck!
Flight


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Scratchy87 said:


> Been reading this sight for over 5 years. Don’t feel the need to post unless I want to. Wait should I now put a pic of my thumb on here to make things more “light”. I wish I knew where this ignore button was.


Now you want to insult RMH? He’s one of the *VERY FEW  *members on this thread that said that he actually likes you!!!

BTW....I found the _*ignore *_feature!!!

BYE BYE Scratchy87....but don’t worry...you have a little bit of company on my ignorance, er I mean, ignore list!!!


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Playin' Hooky said:


> One beautiful buck!
> 
> What “coastal” are you usually “gone” to?


Usually central west side. It’s just a satire on gone postal.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

johnhunter247 said:


> If everyone had the same view on everything this site would be boring! But baiting would stay banned and we would have five on both sides apr’s!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unghh.
Maybe I'll get to count points again tonight.
Likely due to the newer 4 per side that I see less than 4 per side.
And while it's less work to not get bloody , meaning I'm not complaining much....Them bucks seem ( in my imagination) to be learning to deliberately "broom" off a point here and there. And that don't include the broken racks from fighting.
One ,two,three, three and a half? Wait, that's number four ,no that's the other antler in line with the 3? point side again...
At one hundred yards on 12 power is that an inch long tine? L.o.l.. See ya later maybe.

Been a good solid season. Only one roughed up buck of the few sighted acting real earnest , but that counts ...I don't deserve or expect much more considering my approach/set up/site.
Movement during the second week , (though often the same doe and b.b.)kept the skunks down to just one. That is quite an improvement , for me anyways.

Maybe tonight "the" older buck will poke his nose out too early...
If not, that's alright. I'm just visiting briefly again for another watch. He's got all day and night to stay clear of me. (And has!)
He did get spotted pre light recently nearby though....


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Gone Coastal said:


> View attachment 465651


Nice heavy rack there Coastal! Congrats!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Against my better judgement I will chip in, you think Mr Goose isn’t funny and off topic, go to the turkey hunting forum, you would be hard pressed to find anyone on this site with more knowledge than him on the subject of turkey guns and loads, there is a serious side to him and in that subject he excels.
Flight


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks,


Grizzly Adams said:


> Great buck Coastal...


 my wife and I saw him out by the pole barn in mid Oct. then I saw him one night following a doe out by our grapes. Those sightings kept me from giving up. I knew he had not been pressured. Last fall I found a rub on a ten inch tree that was absolutely torn up. Maybe it was him.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Craves said:


> Doe down!
> View attachment 465653


Congrats nice looking doe


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Why is everyone so testy today?

I didn't make the bell today, but I am not pressed for venison. Wife took the little ones to TC to visit our family up there. The oldest stayed home with me to hunt, so we will be out later. I have a combo tag and he has a antlerless tag left. I am waiting for a nice one, he is waiting for a chip shot when we get out.

There is a big buck on some local state ground I would like to get after with a still hunt or float hunt, but looks like that will have to wait as I am not sure the kiddo is ready to cover 4 miles of swamp and river bottom yet.

Nipples for the TC Renegade showed up in the mail so now I have to get some loose powder and patch and balls. We will probably shoot that today or tomorrow before the afternoon hunt. 

As for shooting fawns, I hunt high density areas and will target a doe fawn towards the end of many seasons. Easy to deal with and good eating. I have passed momma multiple times opting for the largest doe fawn in the group. If my tag isn't filled with a nice buck by the end of ML I prefer a doe fawn to fill that little void in the freezer.

Good luck everyone, enjoy your hunts.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Gone Coastal said:


> Thanks,
> 
> my wife and I saw him out by the pole barn in mid Oct. then I saw him one night following a doe out by our grapes. Those sightings kept me from giving up. I knew he had not been pressured. Last fall I found a rub on a ten inch tree that was absolutely torn up. Maybe it was him.


Maybe/hopefully not!!!
There may be a bigger one waiting for you next season!!!

BTW....very nice buck GC!!!!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Scratchy87 said:


> Because he thinks he’s quite the comedian by filing the LFTS posts with nonsense every day. Wastes people’s time every day on this thread. Thanks you to the the ones who stay on track and actually talk about what they are seeing in the stand. Save the waste of time posts that tell us all about your life for Facebook. Hunting forum.


I love his post.If don’t like them just skip by them .Nobody is making you read them


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Scratchy87 said:


> Been reading this sight for over 5 years. Don’t feel the need to post unless I want to. Wait should I now put a pic of my thumb on here to make things more “light”. I wish I knew where this ignore button was. I thank the hand ful of people who actual keep this about Hunting. And I’ve never had a Facebook account but I’ll bet 5 posts that you are on yours at this moment. By the way. 5 does so far.


Wrong, I'm actually LFTMR making summer sausage and processing a deer I shot. Probably while your were LFTS upset from reading DEDGOOSE post.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Was not trying to insult anyone on here. Like many of you preach on here we all have our own opinion. And now you know mine like I’ve read all of yours. I’m sure I’m not the only one that would wish LFTS posts would stay about the stand and hunting. Got another subject to talk about then start a new thread. Add 2 fawns to the list of sightings. 




jstfish48162 said:


> Now you want to insult RMH? He’s one of the *VERY FEW  *members on this thread that said that he actually likes you!!!
> 
> BTW....I found the _*ignore *_feature!!!
> 
> BYE BYE Scratchy87....but don’t worry...you have a little bit of company on my ignorance, er I mean, ignore list!!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Scratchy87 said:


> I thank the hand ful of people who actual keep this about Hunting.


Since you've decided to participate on the LFTS thread.

What are you eating on stand today?

Do you kill deer?

Does your wife like the BIG1?

Did you catch a glimpse of the sunrise on your hunt this AM?

Share a pic?


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

RMH said:


> Since you've decided to participate on the LFTS thread.
> 
> What are you eating on stand today?i don’t eat on stand. Only water.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

D-GOOSE is funny as [email protected]&k... leave him alone


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Shoulda never got the doe tag at lunch!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Ok, I guess i should go put on some pants and head towards the box so I can take either a nap or stare at the tree in front of me till it moves and then ill shoot it, cause I ain't seeing much thats for sure. Did a 2 week card pull and not much moving and not a single set of horns showed backup this year


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out the back door. My cams are telling me it could be worth a sit out there. We will soon see.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Been out for an hour. See a few bedded in a sanctuary.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Sitting this evening out

Plan to hunt morning and evening tmrw.

Question, 2 does in foodplot behind the house. If a buck decides to step out would the 450 fired off the back porch wake the baby?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

grimreaper said:


> Most Michigan hunters have never killed a 100 inch deer if they got them officially scored.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I wish I knew what it was like to get one. I feel like someone s#%t in my Wheaties every opening day when I’m standing there at the buck pole looking at all the 100” plus deer wondering when it’s going to be my turn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Spoke to soon, a few out to feed


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Waif said:


> Unghh.
> Maybe I'll get to count points again tonight.
> Likely due to the newer 4 per side that I see less than 4 per side.
> And while it's less work to not get bloody , meaning I'm not complaining much....Them bucks seem ( in my imagination) to be learning to deliberately "broom" off a point here and there. And that don't include the broken racks from fighting.
> ...


You need some glasses that make you see double...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Been back out since 245pm nothing yet but weather is perfect and trail cam showed good activity over here at the plot with two nice bucks. Good luck all.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Feels good to be out. Haven't been in this spot for over a month. Not sure if it's doe time yet.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Jiggin where did you get that hat??? My wife and boy when he was little always told me that when I would head out. 


jiggin is livin said:


> Lol wear it all hunting season
> View attachment 465673
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck to everyone who’s out this afternoon, I did look at one of my muzzleloader’s a couple hours ago, maybe next weekend, I wouldn’t mind sitting in the woods for a couple of hours.
Flight


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Sitting this evening out
> 
> Plan to hunt morning and evening tmrw.
> 
> ...


Beautiful baby but I wouldn’t think twice about shooting. Go crank up the lullaby music the baby will be fine.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Havent been out since before Thanksgiving. Good to be huntin tonite. Wish we had a little snow here yet.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

In a stand between bedding and standing beans. Tracks everywhere out here and several beds damn near under my stand. Good luck tonight!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

NW 12 on the lease. First sit out here in awhile. Not as many tracks as I expected. Hopefully dad has a better report from the other side of the property. Have the smoke pole tonight, big buck or a yote will have me pulling the hammer back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> In my experience usually the most movement late season is the last hour before dark. But if you read the thread about muzzleloader season success lots of guys have thrown that theory/my experience out the window through there morning success! Either way I think your making good memories with your son. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not disagreement with your ill throw this out there as cold as we've been and the warm-up tommorow, if the sun shows midday can be amazing


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

First sit here all year. The wind is perfect. All I need now is a deer to show up


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> No I don’t see your side of the fence. Dedgoose is having fun and we all know what to expect when we come across his posts and at that point we can all make a conscious decision whether to read it or pass on it, I tend to read them because I like humor. If I were you I’d just pass on reading his posts, like a lot of guys will do here when they stumble upon yours. Why you so serious typing and reading anyway, aren’t you supposed to be a super serious hunter? If so I’d suggest less reading and typing and more hunting. Good luck.


This person is baiting us all, no response is the best response. We all know why were here.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)




----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Sitting this evening out
> 
> Plan to hunt morning and evening tmrw.
> 
> ...


Get that pup used to noise early on to prevent gun shyness!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> I would like to know if he even had 3 doe tags, I doubt it, pos as far as I’m concerned!


I doubt that he had 3 tags also.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Sprytle said:


> Thats a good day right there buddy! Congrats Ian! Put some of that doe meat in our ice fishing lunch stash! Nice job .


thanks Bob it was a fun morning for sure!
we'll definately be eating good on the ice! cant wait ,alot of water froze up this am


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I see it's getting late in the season with LFTS turning into Days of our Lives.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Chessieman said:


> Just got back in, the same 3 fours and a crowd of does and yearlings. No sign of any rut activity, just a 6 that usually shows up and moves the other horns out. Since I have a Star Track phone I can not follow the LFTS posts. I like the DEGOOSE posts, we just need him and JUMBOJAKE to get together for ice fishing, that would be a hellava story!


Ya him and jumbo jake teaming up would really make some good posts


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

Wait for it....  " I turned in a deer and only got 58 lbs back"


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Trap Star said:


> If anyone ever asks why you deer hunt send them this.
> View attachment 465859


I just got done eating a hour ago now Iam hunger again


----------



## cgrysen123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Went out in the CWD area in search for a doe this evening with my CVA scout 450. What an impressive gun! Took a 100 yard shot and watched her neck go limp on her way to the ground. Out cold. Awesome experience, wish every shot goes that way.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> I see it's getting late in the season with LFTS turning into Days of our Lives.


I don't remember such controversy in a LFTS thread, lol. I have to say Dedgoose is funny but someone being pi$$ed about his post is hilarious.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

retired dundo said:


> Ya him and jumbo jake teaming up would really make some good posts


Yep, imagine DEGOOSE interpreting for JUMBOJAKE!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> Sad take out the whole family, I took a guy hunting once who shot doe then - 1 of her fawns he said I wish I could have killed the other one, I asked him if his wife knew how to get here , he says why. , I said because you aren’t riding with me sad state of affairs Pos in my opinion!


Got to shoot the whole family group to stop that CWD.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

bowhunter426 said:


> Got to shoot the whole family group to stop that CWD.


I start with the doe. The fawns usually hang around.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Trout King said:


> I start with the doe. The fawns usually hang around.


Seen that several times. I try not to shoot fawns as the ROI just isn't there for the amount of meat, but have no issues with those that do. They are the least likely deer to survive the winter. First bow kill was a doe fawn. Everyone one has their preferences.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Dish7 said:


> I don't remember such controversy in a LFTS thread, lol. I have say Dedgoose is funny but some being pi$$ed about his post is hilarious.


I was busy most of the day so I figured I check out the daily deer take to catch up fast and got a serious chuckle out of all of the drama.

If anyone can remember, the last deer I took, that morning I got to my blind, lit the Buddy heater and it burst into serious flames, smoked like hell for 10 minutes and 30 minutes later shot a buck, I just checked it and had the mother of all mice nests built in the back of it. 
Moral of the story, check those heaters.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> I see it's getting late in the season with LFTS turning into Days of our Lives.


LMAO! You ain’t kidding. Lol


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Chessieman said:


> Yep, imagine DEGOOSE interpreting for JUMBOJAKE!


Ded and Waif share some similar writing styles as well.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

bowhunter426 said:


> Seen that several times. I try not to shoot fawns as the ROI just isn't there for the amount of meat, but have no issues with those that do. They are the least likely deer to survive the winter. First bow kill was a doe fawn. Everyone one has their preferences.


Got a tiny fawn from a guy who was helping a farmer with their permits once. Cooked the whole thing in the oven like a turkey. It was freaking good!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> I don't remember such controversy in a LFTS thread, lol. I have to say Dedgoose is funny but someone being pi$$ed about his post is hilarious.


I keep reading your post and cracking up. I know who the hell gives a damn and gets pissed off about Dedgoose’s posts? Lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

RMH said:


> One reason I asked is you may see me post up a murder scene.......:yikes: Never shot more than one deer on a sit. Where I'm hunting from here on out is to reduce some herd numbers.


A murder scene would be cool. My daughter is big into forensic science. Please post pics if it happens and I'll get her to review them.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> More less a story then LFTS So I Guess my seasons over my best friend neighbor to the north shot my "target buck" We do everything together, from drinking beer in barn,euchre, household projects hell he is my golfing and fishing partner. I was there we he conceived first child.
> 
> His wife and my fiancee are best friends.
> I made the mistake of showing him a trail cam photo mid October. 8 point 12" 2s 9"3s nice brows. I told him my target buck leave him alone definitely a shooter that's my deer. I dubbed him "Tall 8"
> ...


You never seize to amaze me! Well done.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

So do really mature button bucks.


Whitetail_hunter said:


> Fawns taste good too.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Scratchy87 said:


> Because he thinks he’s quite the comedian by filing the LFTS posts with nonsense every day. Wastes people’s time every day on this thread. Thanks you to the the ones who stay on track and actually talk about what they are seeing in the stand. Save the waste of time posts that tell us all about your life for Facebook. Hunting forum.


Wow. These forums are so full of ******** every day . At least we know who we are dealing with . Post on DG I say. You make me laugh.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Very slow night for me , we will see what next week brings with the weather change


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Scratchy87 said:


> Been reading this sight for over 5 years. Don’t feel the need to post unless I want to. Wait should I now put a pic of my thumb on here to make things more “light”. I wish I knew where this ignore button was. I thank the hand ful of people who actual keep this about Hunting. And I’ve never had a Facebook account but I’ll bet 5 posts that you are on yours at this moment. By the way. 5 does so far.


Who pissed in your cheriors today dude.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Grandriverrat said:


> Who pissed in your cheriors today dude.


DEDGOOSE


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Against my better judgement I will chip in, you think Mr Goose isn’t funny and off topic, go to the turkey hunting forum, you would be hard pressed to find anyone on this site with more knowledge than him on the subject of turkey guns and loads, there is a serious side to him and in that subject he excels.
> Flight


No sheet?????


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Won't be long and everybody will be bitchin about someone punchin a whole too close to their fav ice fishing spot, running their damn outdated old Vex, and messing up the graphs on all the new high tech Panoptix units. No fence rows on the lakes. I think we need pissinposts to mark territories.

RMH: come up with a pissin post meme for us to enjoy!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> DEDGOOSE


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Scratchy87 said:


> nothing wrong with fun and humor but like everything in life , within reason. Much like all of you not liking the posts I’ve made today. Well should I start doing this on every days post? Wouldn’t that be funny. People clicking on a post to read about a certain subject and instead read something so similar to the past 15 days that you think you clicked the wrong days LFTS. Admit it, you guys think my posts are getting old and unnecessary......now you see my side of the fence. Heading out for the night hunt soon. To everyone that’s on here to hunt, good luck.


Yes you post got unnecessary and old a long time ago. Chill man.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Scratchy87 said:


> nothing wrong with fun and humor but like everything in life , within reason. Much like all of you not liking the posts I’ve made today. Well should I start doing this on every days post? Wouldn’t that be funny. People clicking on a post to read about a certain subject and instead read something so similar to the past 15 days that you think you clicked the wrong days LFTS. Admit it, you guys think my posts are getting old and unnecessary......now you see my side of the fence. Heading out for the night hunt soon. To everyone that’s on here to hunt, good luck.


You sound like a lot of fun and I'm sure we would all love to be your friend!! Eyeroll


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Sitting this evening out
> 
> Plan to hunt morning and evening tmrw.
> 
> ...


Not if you just fed her! Lol!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Plumbgranny said:


> You mean LFTS isn't for "Laughing From The Satire"???? Well, crap! Here I was about to heckle the SOB's who keep interrupting the humorous posts with those dumb hunting updates.
> 
> Sorry, folks. Just had to "scratch the itch" since I could not make it out today (sick).


Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Got to love semi autos. Wait muzzleloader season.


Trout King said:


> I start with the doe. The fawns usually hang around.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Grandriverrat said:


> Got to love semi autos. Wait muzzleloader season.


Wait, CWD core zone . Heard a couple vollies tonight. I haven't hunted with a ML in a couple years, but am going to work up a load for the caplock tomorrow...

It is funny though, the one time I shot a family of 2 wasn't ML season, but that was the best weapon at the time in zone 3. Dumped the doe first, the fawn stood over her as I reloaded and shot her too. That was a good black Friday as 3 other friends hunting my property shot deer too.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Tough crowd tonight, Goose! Want to borrow my hard hat?


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> I was busy most of the day so I figured I check out the daily deer take to catch up fast and got a serious chuckle out of all of the drama.
> 
> If anyone can remember, the last deer I took, that morning I got to my blind, lit the Buddy heater and it burst into serious flames, smoked like hell for 10 minutes and 30 minutes later shot a buck, I just checked it and had the mother of all mice nests built in the back of it.
> Moral of the story, check those heaters.


Sounds like a typical Dedgoose hunt. Which we all enjoy! Well, I guess there are 1 or 2 that dont...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Debating whether to post an explanation of why i post like I do do but don't know wanna stir up the hornet's nest again


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Debating whether to post an explanation of why i post like I do do but don't know wanna stir up the hornet's nest again


Please don’t do it. I love the suspense. Plus is am not really sure if your insane or not


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Debating whether to post an explanation of why i post like I do do but don't know wanna stir up the hornet's nest again


Keep them coming "Mr. Goose", they bring laughter and cheer to my day. Look forward to your daily postings.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Debating whether to post an explanation of why i post like I do do but don't know wanna stir up the hornet's nest again


Wait, are you going to tell us about the time you got to your box blind about 2 hours before shooting light and the hornets woke from their nest when you fired up the heater?:woohoo1::lol::lol::lol::woohoo1:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Grandriverrat said:


> Please don’t do it. I love the suspense. Plus is am not really sure if your insane or not


Ask my Fiancee lol


----------

